# Bill and Jalen's 2013 Wolves Preview



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I REALLY hope they can stay healthy because I want to see what this squad is capable of. Who knows if that'll ever happen though...


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Just once I want this team to be healthy so that we know if they were ever really decent.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Rubio/Martin/Budinger/Love/Pekovic is a line-up every bit as flawed defensively as the Lakers unit. It's extremely hard for me to see them allowing less than 100 points a game this season. They are going to play with one of the league's top 10 paces this season. Last time they did that, they allowed almost 108 a game. I just can't see them getting to 45 wins even if fully healthy. Maybe I'm just a hater, though.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

You may very well be correct, RWE, but for the life of me, I just want to see what a healthy Rubio with a healthy Love are capable of


----------



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

Well from my understanding the line up will look like this...


C: Nickola Pekovic
PF: Kevin Love
SF: Corey Brewer
SG: Kevin Martin
PG: Ricky Rubio


So in that starting line up we have two above average defenders in Brewer and Rubio, arguably the best rebounder in the nba in Kevin Love and Pekovic who is as hard to move in the post as a parked semi truck.

I think our defense will be average but when you were saying the last time we averaged 100 points a game was when we allowed 108 points a game wasn't that when we had a TERRIBLE roster and a coach that I can't for the life of me remember!


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I think if they can stay healthy they'll be in the playoffs. That's a big if, but this team with Rubio/Love/Pekovic healthy will definitely be in the mix when April rolls around.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

If this team can even be top 20 in the league defensively, they'll be in the mix for a playoff spot. Still, I'm skeptical. Taking it one step further, I think that whichever team out of Minnesota and Portland fields the better defensive team will make the playoffs and the other team will miss out.


----------

